# South Africa v England Test Series



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2015)

It's Boxing Day so that normally means England playing the first day of a test somewhere! 

Tough start so far, (63/3) Steyn showing no effects of his recent injury.

A good opportunity for Messrs Compton and Taylor to establish / re-establish themselves.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2015)

Sluggish pitch and outfield making it a tough scoring day. I would think 250-300 on that pitch wouldn't be a bad first innings


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2015)

250 would be a really good knock on this track .the weather isnt helping England at all ,but it will aid SA as it is supposed to be getting better as the week go`s on . all depends how well our bowlers can perform .we have a pretty decent batting side right down to Ali at eight.we are going to miss Jimmy i fear.


----------



## Piece (Dec 26, 2015)

Whilst I really respect Steyn as a quickie, he just really annoys me!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2015)

Piece said:



			Whilst I really respect Steyn as a quickie, he just really annoys me!
		
Click to expand...

  i thought it was just me .


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 26, 2015)

The poacher said:



			i thought it was just me .
		
Click to expand...

Think you could just say any South African TBH


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2015)

Piece said:



			Whilst I really respect Steyn as a quickie, he just really annoys me!
		
Click to expand...




The poacher said:



			i thought it was just me .
		
Click to expand...

Form an orderly queue. There's just something about him I can't warm to.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2015)

haha, just cos hes a saffer? Steyn one of the good guys for me. Usually gives his comp tickets away to fans through social media comps, one of the most popular overseas players in IPL, does a lot for charity etc etc not to mention being the best quick bowler of the last decade and having delivered under pressure many a time. there again he is a saffer.......

PS good day today for England albeit the Taylor wicket levelled the day up greatly, will miss Jimmy massively


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			haha, just cos hes a saffer? Steyn one of the good guys for me. Usually gives his comp tickets away to fans through social media comps, one of the most popular overseas players in IPL, does a lot for charity etc etc not to mention being the best quick bowler of the last decade and having delivered under pressure many a time. there again he is a saffer.......
		
Click to expand...


no problem with saffers mate ,i lived there for a while,its just Steyn`s way i think when he takes a wicket .bit like Brett Lee was for the aussies.I think like Lee was he is OTT.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			haha, just cos hes a saffer? Steyn one of the good guys for me. Usually gives his comp tickets away to fans through social media comps, one of the most popular overseas players in IPL, does a lot for charity etc etc not to mention being the best quick bowler of the last decade and having delivered under pressure many a time. there again he is a saffer.......

PS good day today for England albeit the Taylor wicket levelled the day up greatly, will miss Jimmy massively
		
Click to expand...

Dale Steyn is head and shoulders above everyone else when it comes to fast bowling. 400 test wickets at 22 and a half. He may not be everyone's cup of tea but he is the best fast bowler of his generation by some distance.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			haha, just cos hes a saffer? Steyn one of the good guys for me. Usually gives his comp tickets away to fans through social media comps, one of the most popular overseas players in IPL, does a lot for charity etc etc not to mention being the best quick bowler of the last decade and having delivered under pressure many a time. there again he is a saffer.......

*PS good day today for England albeit the Taylor wicket levelled the day up greatly, will miss Jimmy massively*

Click to expand...

*
*
Indeed. Good to see Taylor again looking the business and Compton enjoying a successful return. Big opportunity for Finn to step up when England field.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			[/B]
Indeed. Good to see Taylor again looking the business and Compton enjoying a successful return. Big opportunity for Finn to step up when England field.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, always good for England when the runs come from anyone other than Cook and Root as weve been overly reliant for a while. Fan of both Taylor and Compton, think both got plenty to offer, both need to learn to turn their starts into big scores at this level though


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2015)

I dont think you can deny the mans skill ,its just the way he go`s about it . bit like tiger ,a marmite figure.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2015)

The poacher said:



			I dont think you can deny the mans skill ,its just the way he go`s about it . bit like tiger ,a marmite figure.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to overlook things like that, probably why I was a Tiger fan too!!! Except David Warner, thats just a bridge too far even for me


----------



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			I tend to overlook things like that, probably why I was a Tiger fan too!!! Except David Warner, thats just a bridge too far even for me 

Click to expand...

David Warner strikes me as an irksome individual and his lamping one of Joe Root a couple of years ago makes you wonder whether he is a thug with some sporting talent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Dale Steyn is head and shoulders above everyone else when it comes to fast bowling. 400 test wickets at 22 and a half. He may not be everyone's cup of tea but he is the best fast bowler of his generation by some distance.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree. His late wicket today makes the first session tomorrow very interesting.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2015)

This Saffa bashing is offensive to me 

Jou bliksem!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 27, 2015)

Crucial wicket of de Villiers there. Now's the time for England to ram home the advantage.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2015)

Captainron said:



			This Saffa bashing is offensive to me 

Jou bliksem!
		
Click to expand...

chase me big boy! C'mon England!


----------



## Piece (Dec 27, 2015)

I thought that was a missed stumping until the bail fell off! The factor was the bail black paint added for this test


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2015)

Nicely poised for day three. Need an early wicket or two


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 28, 2015)

well after todays play we should be going 1 up in the series .bad luck for Steyn though ,dont wish injury on any player ,even if i dont like him.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 28, 2015)

The poacher said:



			well after todays play we should be going 1 up in the series .bad luck for Steyn though ,dont wish injury on any player ,even if i dont like him.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. England to build a big lead tomorrow, let Bairstow and Stokes got out and have some fun and then have 4 to 4.5 sessions to bowl SA out.


----------



## Piece (Dec 28, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Indeed. England to build a big lead tomorrow, let Bairstow and Stokes got out and have some fun and then have 4 to 4.5 sessions to bowl SA out.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst dragging their studs in the footholes so that Ali etc. can turn it sideways. We all know how SA love a spinners track


----------



## Tongo (Dec 28, 2015)

Kudos to Stuart Broad in this test. Stepped up in Anderson's absence and appears to be gaining confidence with the bat again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Kudos to Stuart Broad in this test. Stepped up in Anderson's absence and appears to be gaining confidence with the bat again.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Looked very dangerous and England in a great position to set the win up tomorrow


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 29, 2015)

Strong start to their second innings from SA...
Safe to assume they're playing to win rather than for the draw...


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Strong start to their second innings from SA...
Safe to assume they're playing to win rather than for the draw...
		
Click to expand...

If England can get AB out fairly quickly then I cant see SA getting past 250.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 29, 2015)

Hopefully the weather does not intervene...


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2015)

missed stumping could be very very costly, really got to be taking those


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 29, 2015)

Amazed to hear not been one for 3 years !!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2015)

Steve Finn is a class act when he's on song. Good to see he's near on back to his best after those years in the doldrums.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Steve Finn is a class act when he's on song. Good to see he's near on back to his best after those years in the doldrums.
		
Click to expand...

also known as the Saker years


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2015)

fundy said:



			also known as the Saker years 

Click to expand...

Mmm, too many players seem to be 'coached' away from their natural ability.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Hopefully the weather does not intervene...
		
Click to expand...

Weather set fair for tomorrow apparently so just the six wickets to take. Should be England's to win


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Weather set fair for tomorrow apparently so just the six wickets to take. Should be England's to win
		
Click to expand...

chatting to someone out there theres an outside chance of thunder showers later in the day as there was today, today they just passed by hopefully game will be done by that time tomorrow anyway


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2015)

fundy said:



			chatting to someone out there theres an outside chance of thunder showers later in the day as there was today, today they just passed by hopefully game will be done by that time tomorrow anyway
		
Click to expand...

Done by tea hopefully


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Done by tea hopefully
		
Click to expand...

Saffers are playing with very little confidence, important for England not to allow them to develop any tomorrow, sooner theyre bowled out the better, real shame Bairstow gave AB de V a life this evening


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 29, 2015)

fundy said:



			Saffers are playing with very little confidence, important for England not to allow them to develop any tomorrow, sooner theyre bowled out the better, real shame Bairstow gave AB de V a life this evening
		
Click to expand...

It's only fair after the life's he's given some our batsmen


----------



## Captainron (Dec 30, 2015)

That fat lady is singing her blooming heart out. 

Good all round team performance from England while only one or two of our lads have come to the party. Real confidence issues for 80% of the team. Seems getting smashed in India has hurt us a lot more than everyone thought.

England have definitely deserved the win here.

Hopefully Cape Town is kinder to us.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 30, 2015)

Great performance from England. And without Jimmy. Very clinical this morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Great performance from England. And without Jimmy. Very clinical this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Looks like Steyn may be out for SA in the next test and if we get Jimmy back, we can win the next as well. England looked pretty solid all round. A few mistakes and one or two could do with a few more runs but a 241 run win is pretty emphatic


----------



## Tongo (Jan 2, 2016)

Good start from England. Pleased for Alex Hales to get that first 50.


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2016)

ball starting to reverse a bit after tea here, big session ahead if England arent to waste a decent start on a good deck

pitch is very dry though (hence the reverse on day 1 and has to suit England more as the test gets to the latter stages) but really should be batting SA out of the game today/tomorrow

rabada been a breath of fresh air, amazed coaches havent got him to use his front arm better though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2016)

Root through to 50 and then out to a daft shot. A lot on Stokes's shoulders now to get England up to near 300. Definitely SA's day on this pitch and I thought 350 would be a par first innings score. Think we'll struggle to get there or indeed 300. Rabada does look a good young bowler


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2016)

Excellent last session for England against a tiring 4 man attack with Morkel it appears carrying some sort of niggle, clearly their day. Press on in the morning with 450 the minimum target now


----------



## Tongo (Jan 2, 2016)

Good old Ben Stokes. Hopefully he can turn it into a century tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2016)

Excellent last session and good knock from Stokes. Hoping England can get on make a big score tomorrow. SA look to have some real issues with bowling injuries building up


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Root through to 50 and then out to a daft shot. A lot on Stokes's shoulders now to get England up to near 300. Definitely SA's day on this pitch and I thought 350 would be a par first innings score. Think we'll struggle to get there or indeed 300. Rabada does look a good young bowler
		
Click to expand...

I see you are as good at calling cricket as football.

Having Bairstow at seven gives great depth to the batting, and hopefully Alli and Braod can get a few as well.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2016)

Bit of a slow start this morning.


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Bit of a slow start this morning. 

Click to expand...

Brilliant From Stokes 

Runs in the sun!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2016)

What an innings from Stokes. Most runs from an Englishman in a session, most runs ever before lunch in a Test, and 2nd fastest Test double century of all time. What a man. He's not going to be consistently excellent, but when he can play innings like he's played today there's no reason to not have him in the side, he also provides much needed balance. Superb stuff.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			What an innings from Stokes. Most runs from an Englishman in a session, most runs ever before lunch in a Test, and 2nd fastest Test double century of all time. What a man. *He's not going to be consistently excellent*, but when he can play innings like he's played today there's no reason to not have him in the side, he also provides much needed balance. Superb stuff.
		
Click to expand...

No he won't be, but England should be picking him every time even when things dont go his way. England have enough consistent performers, they need the odd player like Stokes who will produce a stunning performance every once in a while to turn a match.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2016)

That flick off the hip for 4 was a beautiful shot. He's played some brutal, massive shots today, but that was a proper cricket shot. Nudged it off his hip with perfect timing into a tiny gap. This has been a superb innings.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking for Johnny Bairstow to get his 100 now. Been a perfect foil for Stokes' carnage.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah Bairstow's been excellent. Just gone along at his own pace, not got carried away with everything that Stokes was doing, just compiled a superb hundred. He did actually get to his 50 in less balls than Stokes, but since then he's been composed and been the perfect foil for Stokes.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bairstow deserves it.... Class above the rest in the last test. I actually think Elgar is as good a spinner than the offie.... Can't believe given the carnage this morning, he didn't get a go.... 

Will be interesting to see if Anderson can swing the ball and do some damage.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 3, 2016)

Brilliant emotion from Bairstow....


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Brilliant emotion from Bairstow....
		
Click to expand...

Good lad. I'd imagine he'll look to tee off now! 

On another subject, Amla's lost the plot. Bairstow on 99 and no close catchers. At least put the guy under some sort of pressure.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 3, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Good lad. I'd imagine he'll look to tee off now! 

On another subject, Amla's lost the plot. Bairstow on 99 and no close catchers. At least put the guy under some sort of pressure.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.... Although it must be hard given the substandard attack and this mornings antics.

If you think of the previous SA captains, they have all been tough larger than life characters. Amla doesn't fit that bill. He should have enough experience though to make good decisions. 
Also, and I hope to eat my words on this, the ball coming on the bat so well I think will suite his and de villiers batting style....


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			I agree.... Although it must be hard given the substandard attack and this mornings antics.

If you think of the previous SA captains, they have all been tough larger than life characters. Amla doesn't fit that bill. He should have enough experience though to make good decisions. 
Also, and I hope to eat my words on this, the ball coming on the bat so well I think will suite his and de villiers batting style....
		
Click to expand...

England have a much better bowling attack and i think they will use the conditions better. It wont be easy for them but Broad's confidence will be sky high after Durban, as will Finn and Ali. And Stokes' will be pretty chipper. Throw in Anderson as well...

Amla and AB are world class but when confidence is down, you are under the pump and you know the team is relying on you it all becomes a lot harder.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2016)

When was the last time England racked up 700?!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2016)

Tongo said:



			When was the last time England racked up 700?!
		
Click to expand...

Just found out.....it was only 5 years ago against India at Edgbaston!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2016)

Six, six, run out, six, declaration! A strange old over there! Brilliant stuff from Stokes and Bairstow. 

Now the game begins....


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2016)

Amla and AB battling well to keep SA afloat. The first session tomorrow will be interesting!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2016)

Tough day for England but the missed chances didn't help. Draw and move on


----------



## Tongo (Jan 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tough day for England but the *missed chances didn't help*. Draw and move on
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Can't afford to shell so many chances on such a good pitch. SA are all about Amla and AB. Get them early and the rest will crumble.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bad test match to be a bowler


----------



## Tongo (Jan 5, 2016)

England clawing their way back with 3 quick wickets in the afternoon session. Could be interesting if they get a 100 run lead and score quickly second time up.


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2016)

Tongo said:



			England clawing their way back with 3 quick wickets in the afternoon session. Could be interesting if they get a 100 run lead and score quickly second time up.
		
Click to expand...

Flat pitch and bad catching (dropped 10!!!) = draw?


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Interesting declaration from SA. Still got a draw written all over it.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Unless some day 5 pitch demons make an appearance!


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Interesting declaration from SA. Still got a draw written all over it.
		
Click to expand...

As long as we bat properly for 1.5 sessions!


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Piece said:



			As long as we bat properly for 1.5 sessions!
		
Click to expand...

We can still easily lose this...we're due a collapse!


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			We can still easily lose this...we're due a collapse!
		
Click to expand...

23-2 this morning...gonna be a twitchy first session


----------



## Piece (Jan 6, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			23-2 this morning...gonna be a twitchy first session
		
Click to expand...

Was going to write that Morkel's no-ball has saved Root & England, until Root had his furniture removed .

The ball is wobbling and it's overcast...

And now Compton has gone


----------



## Piece (Jan 6, 2016)

Uh-ho. Getting dicey 118-6.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Certainly is! If it stays overcast when SA bat then we have a chance of a bowling them out cheaply too. Finn was superb in the first innings with not a lot to show for it.


----------



## Piece (Jan 6, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Certainly is! If it stays overcast when SA bat then we have a chance of a bowling them out cheaply too. Finn was superb in the first innings with not a lot to show for it.
		
Click to expand...

Only if we catch properly!


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Piece said:



			Only if we catch properly! 

Click to expand...

Ha, very true indeed!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 6, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			We can still easily lose this...we're due a collapse!
		
Click to expand...

How very prescient!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2016)

Semi-jokingly said " have we lost the cricket yet" to Fragger this morning. He scoffed.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Tongo said:



			How very prescient!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 6, 2016)

Apparently the covers are on for some rain.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Apparently the covers are on for some rain.
		
Click to expand...

Play has just resumed after tea. Some rain around and pretty overcast. I say declare now and skittle out SA


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Bad light stopped play


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 6, 2016)

match drawn


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 6, 2016)

Amla resigns......what a strange time to do so


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Amla resigns......what a strange time to do so
		
Click to expand...

strange timing but the right decision by a top player and a proud man who clearly wasnt good at or comfortable in the role

not sure how taking on the captaincy fits with De Villiers lightening his workload though


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 6, 2016)

They were saying on TMS the other day how Amla didn't like being Captain of any side he was in, and gave it up toot sweet each time.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 14, 2016)

Finn gets the big wicket of Amla. SA 127/3 after winning the toss. Pressure on AB to come up trumps now.


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Finn gets the big wicket of Amla. SA 127/3 after winning the toss. Pressure on AB to come up trumps now.
		
Click to expand...

England badly wasted the new ball this morning, bowled way too short (not for the first time)

Peach from Finn to get Amla and appears to be a bit there for Moeen too


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2016)

One or two more wickets tonight and it's a good day for England. Agree with Fundy that morning session was too short.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 14, 2016)

A so-so day in the end. England probably a couple of wickets short of where they should have been. 

Not convinced about some of Cook's bowling changes. When Stokes got AB out he should have turned to Broad and Finn, england's two best bowlers in this series. Instead he stuck with Stokes and turned to Anderson, who's looked fairly innocuous. I think he missed a trick there.


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2016)

Think he steered clear of Broad as he wasnt 100% today on all accounts. Shame to waste the 2nd new ball as they did the first - crucial first hour in the morning now


----------



## Tongo (Jan 14, 2016)

fundy said:



*Think he steered clear of Broad as he wasnt 100% today on all accounts*. Shame to waste the 2nd new ball as they did the first - crucial first hour in the morning now
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder about that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2016)

Tongo said:



			A so-so day in the end. England probably a couple of wickets short of where they should have been. 

Not convinced about some of Cook's bowling changes. When Stokes got AB out he should have turned to Broad and Finn, england's two best bowlers in this series. Instead he stuck with Stokes and turned to Anderson, who's looked fairly innocuous. I think he missed a trick there.
		
Click to expand...

Probably better than it could have been at one point. Need something to happen first thing and for our batsmen to make a big score and get a lead. Not sure I'd trust this pitch on the fourth or fifth day as there was already a bit for the spinner


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Probably better than it could have been at one point. Need something to happen first thing and for our batsmen to make a big score and get a lead. Not sure I'd trust this pitch on the fourth or fifth day as there was already a bit for the spinner
		
Click to expand...

South Africa don't have a spinner, and the pitch doesn't normally deteriorate that much. S Africa almost chased down 450 odd a couple of years ago, and got within a few runs of winning.

All to play for.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2016)

richart said:



			South Africa don't have a spinner, and the pitch doesn't normally deteriorate that much. S Africa almost chased down 450 odd a couple of years ago, and got within a few runs of winning.

All to play for.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on - The Wanderers pitch is one of the must durable around and very much a good pitch to bat on for all four innings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2016)

richart said:



			South Africa don't have a spinner, and the pitch doesn't normally deteriorate that much. S Africa almost chased down 450 odd a couple of years ago, and got within a few runs of winning.

All to play for.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok lets see. Not sure I'd back us to chase 400+ but that's just my point of view


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 14, 2016)

So frustrating watching England bowling way too short. Pitch it up for gawds sake.

I think it's safe to say there'll be a result this test match. Intriguing few days ahead!


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2016)

Even though England are in a bit of trouble, this sort of pitch makes viewing excellent. More pitches like this please.

Can't see Taylor lasting in this innings with his technique.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2016)

Piece said:



			Even though England are in a bit of trouble, this sort of pitch makes viewing excellent. More pitches like this please.

Can't see Taylor lasting in this innings with his technique.
		
Click to expand...

Its all on Root now with the middle to lower order to play around him.


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Its all on Root now with the middle to lower order to play around him.
		
Click to expand...

It will be a do or die innings for Stokes as the ball is coming on, just what he likes. But there's enough in the pitch to keep the bowlers very interested!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 15, 2016)

A very good session enjoyed that.
Best form of defence is attack


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2016)

Great test match cricket.:thup: Attack from South Africa and then counter attack from England.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2016)

Apparently rain is on the way. Loving the rollercoaster ride that is Ben Stokes. Hoping he can keep going as the inevitable criticism of his style is waiting if he gets out soon after tea even though his partnership with Root has quickly got England out of a corner.


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2016)

One of Root's best tons. Needs to go on a get a big one, and give England a first innings lead. Shame off for bad light, as their bowlers were looking tired.


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Apparently rain is on the way. Loving the rollercoaster ride that is Ben Stokes. Hoping he can keep going as the inevitable criticism of his style is waiting if he gets out soon after tea even though his partnership with Root has quickly got England out of a corner.
		
Click to expand...

Some of his strokes are fabulous, dare I say, Lara-esque?

Still a long way to go as currently 75 behind. Would love to get 150 lead and put them under real pressure.

EDIT: And yes, Root. Quality. :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2016)

What a pleasure it is to have Joe Root in the England team. Genuinely English, not an import, genuinely world class, entertaining, busy. He would get into any England team in any era and we have the pleasure of watching him now. Great stuff.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2016)

Piece said:



			Some of his strokes are fabulous, dare I say, Lara-esque?

Still a long way to go as currently 75 behind. Would love to get 150 lead and put them under real pressure.

EDIT: And yes, Root. Quality. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Root and Stokes are the two epitomes of the current England team and mindset for me. And everything that is good about it. 

Stokes is a risk taker but a joy to watch and will get people watching. Root is a class act but has the ability to slap it around at a good strike rate as well. After the snorefest of the 2014 summer and everything that went with it, it is great to see England playing some bold, entertaining cricket.


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2016)

Is Joe Root the best English batsmen in the last 40 years ? 

His figures, average, is as good as anyones. He makes his runs when we need them, at a good pace, and with real style. Just 25 so should be around for a good few years.

Best English batsmen I have watched since the early 70's are in no particular order :

Boycott
Gower
Gooch
Thorpe
Vaughan
Pieterson
Cook

Think Root will top all of them in time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2016)

richart said:



			Is Joe Root the best English batsmen in the last 40 years ? 

His figures, average, is as good as anyones. He makes his runs when we need them, at a good pace, and with real style. Just 25 so should be around for a good few years.

Best English batsmen I have watched since the early 70's are in no particular order :

Boycott
Gower
Gooch
Thorpe
Vaughan
Pieterson
Cook

Think Root will top all of them in time.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting list. Personally I'd swap Botham for Thorpe and I'd have Dennis Amiss in there


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting list. Personally I'd swap Botham for Thorpe and I'd have Dennis Amiss in there
		
Click to expand...

 Botham was a great all rounder, and played some stunning innings. His figures don't stack up though as just a batsmen. Averaged 33 in tests, where as someone like Thorpe averaged nearly 45. Thorpe scored his runs when they mattered against some quality attacks. 

Amiss is a good shout, though he struggled against sheer pace. Mind you so did most batsmen in the 70's against Lillee Thomson, Holding, Roberts. Boycott went into self imposed retirement in the mid 70's to avoid them.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2016)

Broad is on fire in the second innings. 4-14 off 8 overs. SA 31-4.off 16 overs.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 16, 2016)

That'll be 35 for 5 !! C'mon!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2016)

its starting to look like a rout ,we could win this today at this rate.
but...........there always is a but .who cares ..........................if we dont win it today ,.........we can win it tomorrow instead lol.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2016)

The poacher said:



			its starting to look like a rout ,we could win this today at this rate.
but...........there always is a but .who cares ..........................if we dont win it today ,.........we can win it tomorrow instead lol.
		
Click to expand...


my money is on today now ,7 down and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2016)

SA 71-8 at tea.it dosen`t get much better.Broad 5-14 off ten overs.superb bowling.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 16, 2016)

9 down now, let's get this wrapped up quick.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

Cracking bowling


----------



## rickg (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow.....just wow!!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2016)

i go out for just an hour, come back and its all over. how i wish i had been there.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh my word, what a performance! Great stuff. Broad now the leader of the attack? He's been dynamite this series.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2016)

Cracking performance. Broad in that mood and with the pitch helping is the best bowler in the world. Unplayable in that spell after lunch. Have to say that catch by Taylor to dismiss Amla was also world class. Next to no time to react. Fantastic performance to win an away series but to be honest with the injuries and transition, I don't think SA are truly #1 in the world anymore.


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cracking performance. Broad in that mood and with the pitch helping is the best bowler in the world. Unplayable in that spell after lunch. Have to say that catch by Taylor to dismiss Amla was also world class. Next to no time to react. Fantastic performance to win an away series but to be honest with the injuries and transition, *I don't think SA are truly #1 in the world anymore*.
		
Click to expand...

Probably not but remove any sides best 2 bowlers and see how they fare, very harsh to be overly critical of SA with Steyn and Big Vern missing for me and having to pick your side with quotas in mind


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2016)

I accept that injuries have played a key part, and with retirements as well there is change going on. Even the commentators, including the SA ones seemed to accept they aren't #1


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 16, 2016)

When Broad is in the mood, he is something else! Thoroughly enjoyable test match.


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2016)

Broad is now the number one bowler in the world in the latest rankings. Root second in the batting ones behind Steve Smith.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 17, 2016)

richart said:



			Broad is now the number one bowler in the world in the latest rankings. Root second in the batting ones behind Steve Smith.
		
Click to expand...

He has upped his performance in the last year or so, so fair play to him. At the moment he is definitely leader of England's attack and has been superb this series.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 18, 2016)

What's great about Broad is those spells he has where he absolutely runs through a batting line-up are becoming more and more frequent. Before he'd have odd flashes of brilliance mixed in with months of mediocrity, now he's running through teams regularly and even when he isn't he's still a world class bowler. He bowls short a lot less than he used to, and finally seems to have realised that he has his best success bowling full. Would not surprise me at all to see Broady end up taking more Test wickets than Anderson at the end of their respective careers.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 23, 2016)

A bad couple of days and Boycott's already pontificating. He really is the most irksome individual. Dont worry that England are 2 up and have won the series pal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2016)

Tongo said:



			A bad couple of days and Boycott's already pontificating. He really is the most irksome individual. Dont worry that England are 2 up and have won the series pal.
		
Click to expand...

The bloke is an idiot and out of date with the modern game. I don't know it's been two bad days. We were poor in the first three quarters of day one but pulled it back and Cook is looking good today and to be honest England will be happy to eat time and get a draw and win 2-0. No need to force this game at all


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2016)

Not a good morning for England. Mind you, this kid Rabada looks a class act. 

Stokes and Ali at the crease.....could be all done very quickly or England could be passing the follow-on mark very quickly!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2016)

Rabada looks the real deal


----------



## Tongo (Jan 26, 2016)

Bit of a bearding in the end for England. 

Dead rubber syndrome, particularly as the same thing happened in the 5th Ashes test last summer. 

Mind you, tis not a bad problem to have if you can win the series with a game to spare!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2016)

Good old fashioned gubbing and a bit of a capitulation. Still a great series win


----------



## Tongo (Jan 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good old fashioned gubbing and a bit of a capitulation. Still a great series win
		
Click to expand...

I get the impression that it'll be feast or famine with this current England team. Mind you, its very interesting and exciting! Rarely a dull moment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2016)

Tongo said:



			I get the impression that it'll be feast or famine with this current England team. Mind you, its very interesting and exciting! Rarely a dull moment.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I feel there's a collapse always lingering and we can't rely on the likes of Root all of the time. However when they are good, with bat and ball they are arguably right up there with the best. However it's about finding that level of consistency others have


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2016)

As a South African, I would like to congratulate England for their win in the series. 

It has raised more questions than answers for both teams though. 

England need an opening bat, a number 5 (or a new keeper and bat Bairstow at 5?) and another seamer. Compton batted with application and I think deserves another go at 3.  Good thing for Anderson that the next 2 series are in England with the Dukes ball because he was garbage for all but 10 overs in the series and needs a boost. Stokes, Root and Broad are world class! 

South Africa have been lucky enough to get Rabada and Bavuma but need a number 5. Still remains to be seen if Cook is the real deal as an opener. Steyn and Philander will be back in time for the next series in September so no need to panic on the quicks front as yet.

Well done England


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2016)

England need a test match opener, not a one day one. A number three, and five, as well as a spinner to become number one in the world. At home we can beat anyone on seamer friendly wickets. Overseas with the lack of a top spinner we will struggle.

Team relies much too heavily on Cook, Root, Stokes, and the seamers. Need to have a look a Lees at Yorkshire. Might also be a future England captain.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 27, 2016)

Captainron said:



			As a South African, I would like to congratulate England for their win in the series. 

It has raised more questions than answers for both teams though. 

England need an opening bat, a number 5 (or a new keeper and bat Bairstow at 5?) and another seamer. Compton batted with application and I think deserves another go at 3.  Good thing for Anderson that the next 2 series are in England with the Dukes ball because he was garbage for all but 10 overs in the series and needs a boost. Stokes, Root and Broad are world class! 

South Africa have been lucky enough to get Rabada and Bavuma but need a number 5. Still remains to be seen if Cook is the real deal as an opener. Steyn and Philander will be back in time for the next series in September so no need to panic on the quicks front as yet.

Well done England
		
Click to expand...

Bowling wise England are okay i think. Its a case of picking 4 out of Anderson, Broad, Ali, Wood and Finn, assuming all are fit of course! (I've deliberately not included Stokes as he's in the top 6) 

The problems are in the batting order. Do they go for another new opener or shove Compton up to open with Cook? I would then move Taylor to 3, Root stays at 4, Stokes at 6 and Bairstow at 7. So England are then looking for someone to bat at 5. I'd give James Vince a go but i am biased!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2016)

Not convinced about Taylor against seamers and quicks, played well in the UAE, but looked a bit out of his depth in SA.

open spot, i would be interested if Joe Root would like to have another crack at that slot? he is an opener after all, he had a bit of a tough time in there before and i know they like him being able to shore up the middle order with a counter attack.

Not seen any CC for some time so i dont know if there are any other guys scoring a load of runs in Div 1 CC..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2016)

I would not move Joe Root anywhere. He is scoring bucket loads where he is so leave him alone. I hope Taylor comes back, I really like him but the last test was not good for him. Hopefully he will have a good start to the county season and he will score well in the early summer tests. 

Hales is not the answer so there is certainly a space up for grabs as an opener. A great chance for someone who can start the season well.

I think Compton should get to start the summer series, he has earned that.

Moeen is still not the answer to me as the spinner. His runs are deflecting from his lack of control with the ball so if another spinner is out there, please raise your hand.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 27, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Not convinced about Taylor against seamers and quicks, played well in the UAE, but looked a bit out of his depth in SA.

open spot, i would be interested if Joe Root would like to have another crack at that slot? he is an opener after all, he had a bit of a tough time in there before and i know they like him being able to shore up the middle order with a counter attack.

Not seen any CC for some time so i dont know if there are any other guys scoring a load of runs in Div 1 CC..
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I would not move Joe Root anywhere. He is scoring bucket loads where he is so leave him alone. I hope Taylor comes back, I really like him but the last test was not good for him. Hopefully he will have a good start to the county season and he will score well in the early summer tests. 

Hales is not the answer so there is certainly a space up for grabs as an opener. A great chance for someone who can start the season well.

I think Compton should get to start the summer series, he has earned that.

Moeen is still not the answer to me as the spinner. His runs are deflecting from his lack of control with the ball so if another spinner is out there, please raise your hand.
		
Click to expand...


Agree about Root. He's the one player who shouldnt be moved. Taylor's had an ordinary series but he deserves to be given the summer to prove his worth. Since he's come back he's played two series away from home, neither of which are particularly easy. Compton as opener and Taylor at 3 seems the more sensible option. 

I think you're right about Ali. He's looked less effective over the past 12 months than the 12 months before that. English cricket just doesnt produce decent spinners though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2016)

Tongo - It makes you realise how good Graeme Swann was. Not only the wickets he took but the control he gave the team. He could seal up one end and put pressure on the batsmen that way as well.

Unfortunately too many wickets in England are seamer friendly and so that does not encourage spinners to be selected or used enough at county level.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 3, 2016)

England flying in the first ODI: 197/2 off of 26 overs. If they keep going at this rate then 400 is on the cards! 

Buttler at the crease as well....


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2016)

Tongo said:



			England flying in the first ODI: 197/2 off of 26 overs. If they keep going at this rate then 400 is on the cards! 

Buttler at the crease as well....
		
Click to expand...

looks very much like win toss win match here. Utter road currently but likely to slow down and deteriorate. england been impressive but games are getting duller and duller as the balance between bat and ball gets wider


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2016)

fundy said:



			looks very much like win toss win match here. Utter road currently but likely to slow down and deteriorate. england been impressive but games are getting duller and duller as the balance between bat and ball gets wider
		
Click to expand...

yes, once upon a time 300 would win you the game now, not even 400 is sure too


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2016)

Jos Buttler is incredible.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 3, 2016)

399 going to take some beating .


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2016)

ridiculously good catch from stokes to get rid of De Villiers


----------



## Tongo (Feb 3, 2016)

fundy said:



			ridiculously good catch from stokes to get rid of De Villiers
		
Click to expand...

Morgan should give him an over or three. He's going great guns at the moment and is one of those players who clearly has particularly purple purple patches!


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2016)

stunning innings from de Kock this, there again hes gonna need about 230 if Saffers going to win this

Jordan confirming hes the weak link at this level too, must be running out of chances soon


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 3, 2016)

shame it rained as it was boiling up nicely.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2016)

The poacher said:



			shame it rained as it was boiling up nicely.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but a great overall performance by England. Fine effort by SA. Not sure about Jordan or Rashid


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed but a great overall performance by England. Fine effort by SA. Not sure about Jordan or Rashid
		
Click to expand...

Rashid definitely worth persevering with, especially after his recent performances in the Big Bash, Jordan less so for me


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 3, 2016)

agree about Jordan but ,it seems all the other bowlers are on the sick table with various injuries .
 Rashid is going to be a good player and will be a cert for our 20/twenty side,just look at his play in the BB in aus .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2016)

The poacher said:



			agree about Jordan but ,it seems all the other bowlers are on the sick table with various injuries .
 Rashid is going to be a good player and will be a cert for our 20/twenty side,just look at his play in the BB in aus .
		
Click to expand...

Don't think Jordan is up to it, regarding Rashid the Aussie BB and international T20 are two different beasts and so for the moment I'm still not convinced. Hopefully he'll play the other one dayers and improve


----------



## Tongo (Feb 4, 2016)

The poacher said:



			shame it rained as it was boiling up nicely.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. It may have been a boundary fest but it was potentially a very interesting finish to a boundary fest!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 6, 2016)

Superb chase from England on a tricky pitch. Shame Alex Hales couldnt get his century but a well controlled knock by him. 

What a difference less than 12 months makes. England now look dynamite in ODI cricket whereas this time last year they were a laughing stock. Shame it took the world cup debacle for the selectors to start picking certain players.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 6, 2016)

good win ,yet again Buttler proves his metal .
 great knock from Hales and yeh it was a shame the ton wasnt there for him today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

Good win and closed out in emphatic fashion with some brutal hitting


----------



## IM01 (Feb 6, 2016)

Strauss should take huge credit for the turn around in the shorter forms of the game.
Trott and Balance a distant memory.....:lol:

Encouraging players to go and play in the Big Bash and IPL can only bring players on.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 6, 2016)

IM01 said:



			Strauss should take huge credit for the turn around in the shorter forms of the game.
*Trott and Balance a distant memory*.....:lol:

Encouraging players to go and play in the Big Bash and IPL can only bring players on.
		
Click to expand...

Cook and Bell as well in the ODI format.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2016)

Nicely set up for the "final" in Cape Town.

How miffed did Root look after he got his ton in vain.

Great cameo by Morris to drag us out of the mire there!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 13, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Nicely set up for the "final" in Cape Town.

How miffed did Root look after he got his ton in vain.

Great cameo by Morris to drag us out of the mire there!
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, great performance from Morris. Its been an intriguing series and good that it is going to the final game.


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2016)

Top inns from Morris (once Rashid had dropped the sitter) but got to be plenty of questions asked of Morgans captaincy in the chase, especially why Rashid was held back so long when seam up was being dispatched


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2016)

What a comeback! Great win for SA!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2016)

Disappointing that they lost the series from 2-1 ahead


----------



## Tongo (Feb 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disappointing that they lost the series from 2-1 ahead
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. England are heading in the right direction though. I listened to much of the SA innings today and they made SA work for it even though it was such a low total.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Indeed. England are heading in the right direction though. I listened to much of the SA innings today and they made SA work for it even though it was such a low total.
		
Click to expand...

Batting been a bit brainless at times last 2 games, refusing to bat the overs as we only have one gear needs to be addressed, I expect long term by finding a spot for James Taylor somewhere in the order.

Morgans reluctance to turn to Rashid been worrying too


----------



## Piece (Feb 14, 2016)

fundy said:



			Batting been a bit brainless at times last 2 games, refusing to bat the overs as we only have one gear needs to be addressed, I expect long term by finding a spot for James Taylor somewhere in the order.

Morgans reluctance to turn to Rashid been worrying too
		
Click to expand...

Captain Morgan's dismissal today was less than brainless, if thats possible. A series we should have won fairly easily but if you cant finish off quality opponents by ignoring sensible cricket, then you reap what you sew. Well done to SA.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			Batting been a bit brainless at times last 2 games, refusing to bat the overs as we only have one gear needs to be addressed, I expect long term by finding a spot for James Taylor somewhere in the order.

*Morgans reluctance to turn to Rashid been worrying too*

Click to expand...

He bowled 10 overs in yesterday's game. 

I think Bairstow is more likely to get in than Taylor. 

To be fair to this England team it's gonna either be feast or famine. They beat NZ and ran Australia close last summer and were one dropped catch away from winning this series. Lest we forget that its less than a year after the World Cup debacle. Some of these players will need time to adapt and adjust. England are heading in the right direction though and playing exciting, entertaining and reasonably successful cricket after the stats dominated shambles of the Moores era.

England have also found a decent left-arm, wicket taking bowler in Topley and Hales is starting to look the real deal as an opener. But for one more run he would have had 2 centuries in the series and he was England's leading run scorer.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 15, 2016)

Piece said:



			Captain Morgan's dismissal today was less than brainless, if thats possible. A series we should have won fairly easily but if you cant finish off quality opponents by ignoring sensible cricket, then you reap what you sew. Well done to SA.
		
Click to expand...

Neither of England's captains have held their hand up during this winter. Lets hope Morgan discovers some form before the World T20.


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2016)

Tongo said:



			He bowled 10 overs in yesterday's game. 

I think Bairstow is more likely to get in than Taylor. 

To be fair to this England team it's gonna either be feast or famine. They beat NZ and ran Australia close last summer and were one dropped catch away from winning this series. Lest we forget that its less than a year after the World Cup debacle. Some of these players will need time to adapt and adjust. England are heading in the right direction though and playing exciting, entertaining and reasonably successful cricket after the stats dominated shambles of the Moores era.

England have also found a decent left-arm, wicket taking bowler in Topley and Hales is starting to look the real deal as an opener. But for one more run he would have had 2 centuries in the series and he was England's leading run scorer.
		
Click to expand...

He bowled 10 overs but the timing in this game and especially the previous game as to when he has bowled has been wrong imo. Can see shwere youre coming from with Bairstow, just think Taylor would bring some much needed balance to the feast or famine approach and will be exactly whats needed in situations like the last 2 games


----------



## Tongo (Feb 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			He bowled 10 overs but the timing in this game and especially the previous game as to when he has bowled has been wrong imo. Can see shwere youre coming from with Bairstow, just think Taylor would bring some much needed balance to the feast or famine approach and will be exactly whats needed in situations like the last 2 games
		
Click to expand...

The only problem for Taylor is where he bats in the line-up. He should be at 3 but Root is quite rightly at 3 given his current form. Then you've got Morgan, Buttler and Stokes filling the top 6, Woakes at 7, Ali at 8 etc. The only way I can see him getting back in is if Morgan is dropped and Taylor takes over as skipper! 

The use of Rashid is an interesting one. I think Morgan got it wrong in the 4th ODI as Morris wasn't reading Rashid's spin. Yesterday was simply a case of not having enough runs to play with. Aside from Amla losing his head SA were able to cruise at less than 5 an over. ABdV controlled the situation brilliantly, realising he didn't have to play any hero shots to win the game. In such cases Morgan's onto a loser really.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2016)

Got to feel for Topley but great finish


----------



## Tongo (Feb 19, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Got to feel for Topley but great finish
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully another brick in the wall of his education. 

Once again England's batsmen havent done the job though. Fair play to the bowlers for taking it that far.


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Got to feel for Topley but great finish
		
Click to expand...

Sort of...shame about those full bungers in the last over! Batters should have done a better job though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2016)

Not a strong enough performance by the batsman. Too much pressure on the bowlers


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2016)

Piece said:



			Sort of...shame about those full bungers in the last over! Batters should have done a better job though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that full toss was also bad,as been said a learning curve


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 19, 2016)

after our start i thought we were on for at least 200. it was a good close game and just a small mistake cost us.


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2016)

What an amazing innings from McCullum - fastest test hundred in what is sadly his last international game. Utterly amazing passage of hitting on what was a green top when he came out to bat!


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2016)

Finally gone for 145 off 79 balls. I think thats what they call going out at the top!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2016)

fundy said:



			What an amazing innings from McCullum - fastest test hundred in what is sadly his last international game. Utterly amazing passage of hitting on what was a green top when he came out to bat!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant performance on a bowler friendly pitch (certainly to start with when I was watching) and especially with the side in trouble at 32-3


----------

